# Pistia stratiotes???



## MigL (Dec 28, 2004)

Is this a Pistia stratiotes??? I've looked in the internet the name of this plant but the closest i got was Pistia stratiotes... but these leaves are round :? 
Does anyone knows the name:?:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Limnobium laevigatum, sir.

http://aquaticp.aquaratings.com/forum/plant_data/details.php?id=61

Carlos


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That really is Pistia. That's what they look like indoors under lower light.


----------



## MigL (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks man...


----------

